# Problème de reconnaissance des écouteurs



## Beben45 (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,
il y a quelques jours, j'ai eu l'idée saugrenue de vouloir toucher à la configuration audio et midi. Je ne pense pas avoir modifier quoi que ce soit, mais j'ai quand même fait appliquer. Depuis, lorsque je branche mes écouteurs, par moment,  mon macbookPro reconnaît les écouteurs mais pas de son en sortie ... De plus, d'origine mac OS X reconnaissait 2 volumes différents, un pour les haut-parleurs du mac et un autre pour les écouteurs, ce n'est plus le cas 

Comment puis-je remettre au réglage de base la gestion du son de mon mac.

Merci d'avance


----------



## boninmi (26 Novembre 2009)

Essaie le reset de la PRAM et du SMC (voir support Apple).


----------



## Beben45 (26 Novembre 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Essaie le reset de la PRAM et du SMC (voir support Apple).


Tout d'abord merci pour la réponse.
J'ai essayé en faisant cmd alt shift (commande gauche) en appuyant sur le bouton power et aussi
cmd-ctrl+P+R pendant le démarrage.

Je ne sais plus laquelle des deux méthodes a marché, mais ça s'est réinitialisé : luminosité à fond, et le son du démarrage qui s'est remis.

Je n'arrive toujours pas a avoir les deux volumes distincts, mais le son fonctionne nickel.

Merci, je cherche toujours pour la différenciation du son écouteur et haut-parleurs.

Bonne soirée


----------



## boninmi (26 Novembre 2009)

Beben45 a dit:


> Merci, je cherche toujours pour la différenciation du son écouteur et haut-parleurs.


Serait-ce dans

Préférences Système -> Son -> Sortie ?

A moins que tu n'utilises un logiciel particulier (voir les Préférences du logiciel).


----------



## Beben45 (26 Novembre 2009)

je ne sais pas trop, car préférence système -> son permet de régler le son pour le périphérique utilisé, mais pas régler deux volumes différents.

Pour donner un exemple simple, au cas où je ne me serai pas bien fait comprendre (je m'exprime un peu mal :s)

On met le volume au milieu avec les haut parleur, et dans la toute première partie avec les écouteurs. Quand on branche les écouteurs sur le mac, on se retrouve avec le volume qui passe dans la première partie, on débranche, il se remet au milieu car nous sommes revenus sur les haut-parleurs.


----------



## boninmi (27 Novembre 2009)

Effectivement. Je me demande s'il ne s'agit pas d'un bug. Préférences systèmes semble (chez moi) mémoriser le réglage écouteurs, mais pas celui des HP internes. Le réglage des HP internes est reréglé sur celui des écouteurs quand on passe de HP à écouteurs. 

A quel endroit (quel logiciel) avais-tu touché à ta configuration audio-midi ? C'est peut-être là qu'il faut essayer.


----------



## Beben45 (27 Novembre 2009)

hélas, je ne saurais pas te dire ce que j'ai touché dans la configuration audio MIDI, une chose est sure, c'est que je n'ai pas installé de logiciel tiers pour s'occuper de la gestion des périphériques audio, tant pis ...


----------



## boninmi (27 Novembre 2009)

Beben45 a dit:


> hélas, je ne saurais pas te dire ce que j'ai touché dans la configuration audio MIDI, une chose est sure, c'est que je n'ai pas installé de logiciel tiers pour s'occuper de la gestion des périphériques audio, tant pis ...


Oui, mais tu aurais pu être dans GarageBand, logiciel Apple installé avec OS X, par exemple.


----------

